# Relocation to Bangkok



## asw1974 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, new poster on here! I have just been offered a job in Bangkok, which is sort of near the airport. I wondered what the range of accommodation costs where and if there were any nice areas around this area? Sorry to be so vague, my head is spinning


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd spend some time Googling around. When I asked folks about my area - Sukhumvit 20ish, I was given that recommendation and had pretty good luck with it. Most of the expats I ran into were retired and/or didn't spend much time on the boards.

Good luck to you though, I'm about to finalize my move and see if my research was any good...


----------



## bing_z (May 15, 2014)

Try to do some searching, there are plenty of rentals in Sukhumvit. $30-$40 will already give you a very decent one, some even got kitchen already with that rate.


----------



## a_gala (May 16, 2014)

The usual places where you can find plenty of apartments and hostels are in Sukhumvit, Sathorn, and usually near BTS/MRT stations, Silom, etc. try to search for short-term rentals and then the place. usually you would see pandabed since I think they only cater to asian accommodations, and then there's airbnb, agoda, and booking. You wouldnt have any problem looking for rooms near your office. Your problem would be which one to pick.


----------

